

37Signals does full announcement, with logo, for reorderable sidebar links. - tptacek
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1511-new-in-backpack-reorderable-sidebar-links

======
tptacek
I'm not criticizing them so much as I am in awe of the confidence with which
they take trivial features (not even in their flagship product) and make them
events.

~~~
iamdave
To quote a comment from the blog entry:

 _It’s the little things that matter, thanks for paying attention to them._

~~~
tptacek
Yep. That's confident of them. Another company that would do a logo for that
minor of a feature?

~~~
iamdave
Mountain. Molehill. Make the connection.

~~~
tptacek
I think you missed "I'm not attacking them".

It's an interesting marketing strategy. Most startups here don't do it. Maybe
they should.

